# Common Sense



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Well sometimes I think it's more of they are over worrying about Offending the BM by leaving. So I think maybe they come here for more of support than anything else. People handle things different ways. 

Buuuutt you are right, it is a bit disturbing sometimes


----------



## Lonannuniel (Jun 13, 2008)

Some people aren't confident, comfortable or experienced to make a move from their current stables. If you are new to the horse world, it is VERY difficult to make a confident move to a stables that you are sure will take care of your horses. Moving can also be expensive.

As katesrider011 said, some BMs are friends, some people are afraid of conflict or not comfortable with telling the owner they are not happy with their services. Each situation is different. 

common sense to you may be a world of stress and anxiety to someone else.


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

i hate my barn. and i'm stuck there. i have no choice. i am still making payments on my horse... and he is legally not to be moved until he is paid off. 
so... not all of us have the luxury of just saying: "i don't like this place, so i am moving."


----------



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

Well Oxer obviously if you can't move your horse then yo can't move your horse. You wouldn't get on and ask if you should when you know very well that you can't. 

Lonannunial, I totally get that its expensive. I just brought my mare home due to some issues at the barn I boarded at. I guess its jsut frustrating to see people having to ask about the simplest stuff. For example, I jsut left my barn because the BO expected me to clean up after everyone, she treated me like crap in lessons, I was afraid for the well-being of my horse. Yet I didn't need to get on here and ask if I should move. I knew I needed to move to keep my horse safe.


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

People like to vent, and it is nice to feel like you are supported, even if only through an internet community.
My experience has shown that it is very difficult to find a barn where the BO would run things exactly as you would yourself. 
As far as people complaining about their horses never being fed, or their evil BOs, I think you have to take everything on here with a pound of salt. It may or may not all be true, but it sure makes an entertaining read!


----------



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

True True. Your probably right Skip. I am quite entertained when I read all these.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

There's a lot of reasons people are reluctant to leave barns. Sometimes it's the price, sometimes the location, friends who board there, friends who work there, timidness about approaching the manager, no other barns around, and sometimes just plain reluctance to leave what they know. HF's a great place to vent when you need it, and sometimes you just need an outsider to give you some perspective.


----------

